# Pitmasters TV show



## the dude abides (Sep 25, 2010)

I have them all on my DVR but haven't watched any of them yet.  Now I guess there's no point. I saw this on my local TV news stations website.

SPOILER ALERT!!!! DO NOT OPEN IF YOU DON'T WANT TO KNOW WHO WON!!!

http://www.kcci.com/video/25151698/detail.html

I haven't been to this new location yet, but I know the food was so good at their other spot. 

And who said only good BBQ can come from south of the Mason Dixon line.


----------

